# Did 'ezjail-admin update -u' work or not?



## Young Druid (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry for creating a new thread but I thought it would be better to start a new one either to respawn the old one.
But I didn't understand from an old discussion if it was a bug of ezjail-admin(8) or it was a normal behaviour. But how to update jails in that case? And how do I understand update is successful?
Currently when I use `ezjail-admin update -u` I get the following:

```
root@ci:~ # ezjail-admin update -u
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.3-RELEASE-p5:
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/README.pullrequests
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/lib/isc/tsmemcmp.c
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/scripts/build/genAuthors.in
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/sntp/m4/sntp_problemtests.m4
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/tests/libntp/run-tsafememcmp.c
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/tests/libntp/tsafememcmp.c
Installing updates...install: /usr/jails/basejail//usr/src/contrib/ntp/README.pullrequests: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/basejail//usr/src/contrib/ntp/lib/isc/tsmemcmp.c: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/basejail//usr/src/contrib/ntp/scripts/build/genAuthors.in: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/basejail//usr/src/contrib/ntp/sntp/m4/sntp_problemtests.m4: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/basejail//usr/src/contrib/ntp/tests/libntp/run-tsafememcmp.c: No such file or directory
install: /usr/jails/basejail//usr/src/contrib/ntp/tests/libntp/tsafememcmp.c: No such file or directory
done.
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE from update6.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.3-RELEASE-p5:
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/README.pullrequests
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/lib/isc/tsmemcmp.c
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/scripts/build/genAuthors.in
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/sntp/m4/sntp_problemtests.m4
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/tests/libntp/run-tsafememcmp.c
/usr/src/contrib/ntp/tests/libntp/tsafememcmp.c
Installing updates...mkdir: /usr/jails/newjail//boot: No such file or directory
mtree: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel: No such file or directory
mtree: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel.old: No such file or directory
touch: /usr/jails/newjail//boot/kernel.old/.freebsd-update: No such file or directory
Could not create kernel backup directory
root@ci:~ #
```
Actually when I ran it for the first time it downloaded patches but the resulting lines were the same. Do these errors mean updates are not installed or should I ignore them?


----------

